# Going crazy trying to remove back seat 2001 Altima



## fedextech (Jun 20, 2009)

I removed all of the bolts and nuts that hold the seat in place but simply can not disengage it from the 2 brackets or clips or whatever they are that are about shoulder high on either side of the seat. The 2 side pillars are off and the bottom section is out but the center section of the back rest wont budge. Please help before I break something prying on it.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You need to push up on the seat, if in fact you have EVERY bolt out.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Take the pivot bolts out and the cushions on the outer edges of the seat back and lift up. Be sure you unlatch the seatbacks from the unibody and with the latch that's above the seats!


----------

